# Too much?



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey there ladies! I plan on TTC in a year and started on an "optimal health for pregnancy and childbirth diet" last month. I'd like some advice on whether you think it's too much or too little. Thanks!

I consulted my doctor, dietician and herbalist before setting up this regimen - just FYI. Last month I started the diet and purchased a juicer and everything. I feel like a million bucks, seriously. Like I can conquer the world, so much energy. Here's what has been my ritual:

Daily: 2 tsps of ground flaxseed, 1 tsp of maca powder, Rainbow Light - Complete Prenatal System, 6 pills, handful of roasted soy nuts (only pre-ovulation), 1 tsp of coconut oil, Vitamin B-6 pill, 1 pill of Dong Quai root, 1 cup of Red Clover tea, 2 cups of Fertilitea, 1 baby aspirin, 1 evening primrose pill.

Food/drink daily: 8 cups of water, 1 serving of carrot, 1 serving of yam, honey, cinnamon - juiced, 1 serving of avocado, 2 servings of whole fat organic milk, 1 cup of soymilk (pre-ovulation), 2 eggs, 1 serving of spinach, 2 servings of legumes.

Food/drink weekly: 1 serving of very lean red meat, 2 servings of low-mercury white fish, 2 serving of turkey, 2 servings of poultry.

Then of course just following the dietary guidelines such as 3-4 cups of veges and fruits a day.

Start my new work out routine next week, 50 minutes of cardio daily - soon after to change to 30 min. cardio and 20 min. strength training.
DH and I signed up for Tango classes on Tuesdays.
I have private Pilates classes on Thursdays.

Does this all sound OK?


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you are on top of it!!! If this makes you feel great - then you're definitely doing the right thing! Good luck!!!!


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I cannot stress the importance of folic acid. I wrote a little article for a website that you might find helpful:

http://pamperedpregger.ning.com/grou...ryingtoconcive

The most important part is about the folic acid.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Sounds perfect. That's pretty much exactly what I do when I'm not raw. Is it one teaspoon of coconut oil? I've seen something like a couple tablespoons per day recommended. I don't measure when I use it anyway.


----------



## Lauren31 (Feb 25, 2008)

I also heard pineapple is awesome for fertility!


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

i'm not very up on fertility nutrition, so could you tell me what the baby aspirin is for?

by the way, what type of juicer do you use? is it durable? we're looking to buy!


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nycmom18* 
i'm not very up on fertility nutrition, so could you tell me what the baby aspirin is for?

by the way, what type of juicer do you use? is it durable? we're looking to buy!

Juicer

Article on baby aspirin


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

We have the $50 hamilton beach juicer and we love it. I've used it several times a week for a year without a problem.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nycmom18* 
by the way, what type of juicer do you use? is it durable? we're looking to buy!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjm91785* 
Juicer

I've been using a breville for about a year, maybe longer actually. We love it. Very strong, holds up really really well. I think we bought ours for like $149 on sale or something, but they have come down in price.

OP - you routine for food and exercise sounds great! I'm looking for some herbs/foods to add into my diet too since we are going to TTC this year as well. What about some raspberry leaf tea? Nettles for iron? Alfalfa for vitamin k?


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright, the herbal supplements have changed as I've been doing a lot of extensive reading and with the help of my herbalist letting me know what's OK to take and in what amounts... Now I take:

Daily (total):
3 tbsp coconut oil
1 capsule of royal jelly (300 mg)
1 capsule of black cohosh (40 mg)
2 capsules of Damiana (800 mg)
2 capsules Muira Ouama (1,000 mg)
2 capsules Saw Palmetto Extract (320 mg)
2 capsules Panax Ginseng (1,040 mg)
4 capsules MACA root (2,000 mg)
Black haw 15 drops 3 times
False Unicorn 14 drops 3 times


----------



## mama_Agnieszka (Apr 21, 2005)

... a year from now is a long time and, of course, a great diet will be great for you but personally I would focus the purpose of the diet away from TTC and just on your health and yourself, ykwim?


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Excellent. If you're not already doing so, it is very important to let your health care provider to know what supplements and herbs you are taking- just in case, there are some poor reactions to any medications you are taking. I love that you and DH are taking a dance class together, a lovely way to connect, exercise and bring "spice" into the relationship. I assume DH is on board with the nutritional and lifestyle changes as well; if so, he'll contribute very well when you both are ready to TTC.
Blessings to you both.

P.S. If you are into the spiritual/emotional aspect of TTC, you'll find some cool stuff with this internet search word conscious conception or at this website: http://consciousconception.net/

"We are what we surround ourselves with, even in our thoughts. Everything we think or feel goes into the baby. How we perceive the world around us will affect our future child's world perception." -EM


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjm91785* 
Juicer

Article on baby aspirin
*Aspirin Studies*
_Recently, a number of different studies have been performed on the use of aspirin to increase fertility. Women who had experienced multiple miscarriages and who were undergoing IVF treatment were given low doses of aspirin daily. Subsequent pregnancy rates were then compared to pregnancy rates produced by women who received no aspirin therapy. Surpisingly, more than 45% of those women taking aspirin during treatment became pregnant, while only 28% of those women not taking aspirin were able to conceive.

Recent aspirin studies also show that aspirin may be helpful in increasing pregnancy rates in all women. Aspirin appears to increase the activity of the ovaries, allowing them to release multiple eggs during ovulation. It also appears to increase blood flow to the uterus, allowing for a thicker and healthier uterine lining._










Wow, didn't know! Well, I am in like the middle of ovulation, very fertile today and tomorrow, so would taking a baby aspirin tonight/tomorrow make any difference in if I concieve this ovulation period?


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 
Wow, didn't know! Well, I am in like the middle of ovulation, very fertile today and tomorrow, so would taking a baby aspirin tonight/tomorrow make any difference in if I concieve this ovulation period?

Long-term aspirin therapy isn't advised as it can prevent the egg being released, it's beneficial for short-term use. After further reading, I quit using it until we start TTC in October. If I happen to have issues - I'll start up again after 6 failed cycles/attempts.


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

So, my friends didn't believe me when I told them everything I was taking... So, here's video of everything. lol
Vitex and Unicorn Root haven't arrived yet.

Video Proof


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Are there any adverse side effects if you suddenly stop taking baby aspirin after taking it for a month or so? I don't take it but have considered it after having had 2 m/c and a chemical. I'm paranoid of taking anything other than my prenatal vit. and some other vit. and minerals.


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carmen358* 
Are there any adverse side effects if you suddenly stop taking baby aspirin after taking it for a month or so? I don't take it but have considered it after having had 2 m/c and a chemical. I'm paranoid of taking anything other than my prenatal vit. and some other vit. and minerals.

I'd use other nutritional and herbal methods first, tbh. Then again, I've never been in your position. Heard food like papaya helps and there are a couple of herbs that when taken regularly for a couple of months - can help prevent m/c. Would speak with a professional and see what they advise.

Good luck!


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjm91785* 
I'd use other nutritional and herbal methods first, tbh. Then again, I've never been in your position. Heard food like papaya helps and there are a couple of herbs that when taken regularly for a couple of months - can help prevent m/c. Would speak with a professional and see what they advise.

Good luck!









Thanks


----------



## jjm91785 (Mar 13, 2009)

So, just to update... I've lost 9 poundes for whatever reason. Called to ask my doctor what that was all about and she said that maybe it was stress factors and/or hormonal issues that restricted my body from losing weight [was just at the 150 lbs mark for a long time no matter what I did]. Pretty nice side effect to trying to set my body up for fertility success, eh? haha


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jjm91785* 
So, just to update... I've lost 9 poundes for whatever reason. Called to ask my doctor what that was all about and she said that maybe it was stress factors and/or hormonal issues that restricted my body from losing weight [was just at the 150 lbs mark for a long time no matter what I did]. Pretty nice side effect to trying to set my body up for fertility success, eh? haha

That is interesting. I would also think that the change in diet- it sounds like it leans more towards vegan, is very helpful. When I fast- eating only fruits/veggies, smoothies, herbal teas, etc- I lost the winter fat and feel fantastic. I liked your video, cute. I can relate.......


----------

